

Why Gen-Y Johnny Can't Read Nonverbal Cues - tokenadult
http://online.wsj.com/article/SB10001424052970203863204574348493483201758.html?mod=googlenews_wsj

======
gruseom
This is an opinion piece that manages to go from start to finish without
offering the slightest grain of evidence that its claim is true.

~~~
andymism
The WSJ op-eds seems to be full of articles like this lately. Writers like
this forget that these patterns repeat themselves.

Grammophones, swing, big band music, rock and roll, TV, rap music, and now
iPhones.

Who's next in line to suck up all the potential of our youth?

~~~
c-m
The adult generations have complained of the lack of virtue in their 1-2
successor generations probably for the past few millennia (in European
history, going back at least to ancient Greek/Roman times) - enough written
evidence has survived the times. What is qualitatively different from the
"usual" stereotypes with this complaint here is the alleged deficits in face-
to-face communication. But I agree with the caveat of lacking evidence.

OTOH, among (supposed?) adults, with the widespread use of email and "digital
media" I have been observing an apparent decline in the quality of written
work and correspondence (and I'm not (just) talking about rudeness and lack of
etiquette in email), and also a lack of attention to refinement in oral
communication, at least in business. But maybe this is just an instance of the
stereotyped perception of a general decline in standards of excellence (and
aspiration).

------
darien
"The next time they face a twenty-something who doesn't look them in the eye,
who slouches and sighs for no apparent reason, who seems distracted and
unaware of the rising frustration of the other people in the room, and who
turns aside to answer a text message with glee and facility"

It seems to me that any intelligent (aspergers aside) capable young person
would be able to establish the cause and effect relationship between their
actions and other people - REGARDLESS of how many days of their lives they've
spent communicating through a computer. The point is whether they care enough
about their effect, not whether they are ignorant of it.

